# What's that song?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 2, 2011)

I notice some people are hijacking a thread, bringing up lyrics of old songs.  So, I propose we make a thread to bring up lyrics of old songs.  One person post some lyrics.  Others tell us the song title, and add more lyrics if they want, and then give some lyrics of their own.  And the cycle starts again.

I'll go first.  Hmmmmm.  Let me see.  Ah!  I've got one, and it's easy.  So I expect someone to get it quick.   Here it is:

"There's a tugboat, huh, huh, down by the river dontcha know
Where a cement  bag's just a'drooppin' on down
Oh, that cement is just, it's there for the  weight, dear
Five'll get ya ten old Macky's back in town
Now d'ja hear  'bout Louie Miller? He disappeared, babe
After drawin' out all his  hard-earned cash
And now MacHeath spends just like a sailor
Could it be  our boy's done somethin' rash?"

Claaaaasic  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 2, 2011)

Mack the Knife from "The Threepenny Opera" (one of my favorites)...

_Suky Tawdry, Jenny Diver
Polly Peachum, Lucy Brown 
Oh the line forms on the right dears 
Now that Mackies back in town

Oh the shark has pretty teeth dear 
And he shows them pearly white 
Just a jackknife has Macheath dear
And he keeps it out of sight
Just a jackknife has Macheath dear 
And he keeps it out of sight   		_

Here's one: 

You leave the Pennsylvania Station 'bout a quarter to four
Read a magazine and then you're in Baltimore
Dinner in the diner
Nothing could be finer
Than to have your ham an' eggs in Carolina


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2011)

Pardon me Roy, is that the cat that ate yer new shoes?


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 2, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Pardon me Roy, is that the cat that ate yer new shoes?


 


How about this one:

When it's late in the evening I climb up the hill
And survey all my kingdom while everything's still
Just me and the moon and an old whipoorwill
Singing songs in the twilight on ..................


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Mack the Knife from "The Threepenny Opera" (one of my favorites)...
> 
> _Suky Tawdry, Jenny Diver
> Polly Peachum, Lucy Brown
> ...



"Nothing could be finer
than to be in Carolina, In the morning"

"tinlizzie                                                            Quote:
                                                                                                                      Originally Posted by *Aunt Bea* 

 
_Pardon me Roy, is that the cat that ate yer new shoes?_







How about this one:

When it's late in the evening I climb up the hill
And survey all my kingdom while everything's still
Just me and the moon and an old whipoorwill
Singing songs in the twilight on ..................     "

Mockingbird Hill - by Patti Page

Here's an old one - "When I got to the place
where it said about face, thought that all my worries were behind. But the farther I go, the more sorrows I know, shoulda read..."

A Whacky one - "We're in a lotta troube, chief, on account of your boy, Mac.
My boy Mac, what's wrong with him..."

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> "Nothing could be finer
> than to be in Carolina, In the morning"
> 
> "tinlizzie Quote:
> ...


 
Shoulda read that Detour sign.

Detour, there's a muddy road ahead, 
Detour, shoulda looked at what it said
Detour, all these worries on my mind
Shoulda read that Detour sign.

Don't know the next one.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea 

Here's mine:

Looking from a window above
It's like a story of love
Want you near me
Came back only yesterday
I'm moving further away.....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ooh wait here's one more..

Me and some guys from school
had a band and we tried real hard
Jimmy quit, Julie got married
Should have known we'd never get far....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Ooh wait here's one more..
> 
> Me and some guys from school
> had a band and we tried real hard
> ...



Don't know your first one, Snip.  The second one is, wait for it, "The summer of 69".

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Don't know your first one, Snip.  The second one is, wait for it, "The summer of 69".
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



He shoots he scores...lol!

The first one is..... Only You by Alison Moyet


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> He shoots he scores...lol!
> 
> The first one is..... Only You by Alison Moyet



I had no chance with the first one. 

'Nother one;  "A Saturday night, I go downtown, workin' for the FBI, sittin' in  nest of bad men, whiskey bottle by my side..."

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress

Here's One:

_Just yesterday morning, they let me know you were gone.
Suzanne, the plans they made put an end to you.
I walked out this morning and I wrote down this song,
I just can't remember who to send it to._


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I had no chance with the first one.
> 
> 'Nother one;  "A Saturday night, I go downtown, workin' for the FBI, sittin' in  nest of bad men, whiskey bottle by my side..."
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



I have no chance with this one..lol!

Try this...

Sitting here wasted and wounded, at this old piano...
Trying hard to capture the moment, this morning I don't know....
While this bottle of Vodka still lodged in my head and some blonde gave me nightmares....


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress
> 
> Here's One:
> 
> ...


 
I've seen fire and I've seen rain....  

was it Sweet Baby James?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I've seen fire and I've seen rain....
> 
> was it Sweet Baby James?



Yes, _Fire and Rain_, from the "Sweet Baby James" album.

another:

_I come fresh from the street
Fast on my feet, kinda lean and lazy
Not much meat on my bones
And a whole lot alone, more than a little bit crazy_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I have no chance with this one..lol!
> 
> Try this...
> 
> ...



Must be country, or pop, the only two genre's I know almost nothing about.  I just don't know it.  Good job.  You stumped me, and that ain't easy.

PF, you must be getting pointers from Tin Lizzie.  I don't know that one either.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok.  I've got a rhythm for you.  If you sound it out, you will probably get the piece.  Hint, the composer is Erin Copeland.

Da da daaaaaaa,____ da da daaaaaaa,___Daa, daa, daa, daaaaaa.  Da da daaa,___ da, da da daa, _ da da daa,_da da daa._ Daaa, da daa, daa daa daa daa da. (and then the tympanies come in) boom, boom , boom, boom, boom boom boommmm.

Let's see ya get that one.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok.  I've got a rhythm for you.  If you sound it out, you will probably get the piece.  Hint, the composer is Erin Copeland.
> 
> Da da daaaaaaa,____ da da daaaaaaa,___Daa, daa, daa, daaaaaa.  Da da daaa,___ da, da da daa, _ da da daa,_da da daa._ Daaa, da daa, daa daa daa daa da. (and then the tympanies come in) boom, boom , boom, boom, boom boom boommmm.
> 
> ...



Theme from "Star Wars"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Must be country, or pop, the only two genre's I know almost nothing about.  I just don't know it.  Good job.  You stumped me, and that ain't easy.
> 
> PF, you must be getting pointers from Tin Lizzie.  I don't know that one either.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



"I Wanna Learn A Love Song," by Harry Chapin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 3, 2011)

One of my all time favorite song lines:

Our body's a temple, that's what we're taught, but I've treated this one like an old honky tonk.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Must be country, or pop, the only two genre's I know almost nothing about.  I just don't know it.  Good job.  You stumped me, and that ain't easy.
> 
> PF, you must be getting pointers from Tin Lizzie.  I don't know that one either.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



It's Bon Jovi- Bed of Roses

Here'e an easy one..lol!

Will you raise me up, will you help me down?
Will you get me right out of this God forsaken town?
Will you make it all a little less cold...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's another one..

The way you're bathed in light
Reminds me of that night
God laid me down into your rose garden of trust
and I was swept away
with nothing left to say......


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I had no chance with the first one.
> 
> 'Nother one;  "A Saturday night, I go downtown, workin' for the FBI, sittin' in  nest of bad men, whiskey bottle by my side..."
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



This one is driving me nuts!!!! Help
The only song I can think of and I know it's wrong is..
Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> It's Bon Jovi- Bed of Roses
> 
> Here'e an easy one..lol!
> 
> ...




I Would Do Anything For Love ~~ Meatloaf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress





Snip 13 said:


> This one is driving me nuts!!!! Help
> The only song I can think of and I know it's wrong is..
> Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody...



I answered that one already


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I Would Do Anything For Love ~~ Meatloaf.



Yeah, finally someone gets mine..lol! I was starting to think I'm from another planet!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another one...

Oh I saw you by the wall..
Ten of your tin soldiers in a row..
With eyes that look like ice on fire...
The human heart a captive in the snow..


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

And another..

I know I got black eyes...
but they burn, so brightly for her..
this is a blind kind of love...
Oh, oh, oh the ______________!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

1 more!!!!

All my bags are packed I'm ready to go..
I'm standing here outside your door...
I hate to wake you up to say goodbye...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh and my favourite...lol!

She lives in pineapple under the see...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Oh and my favourite...lol!
> 
> She lives in pineapple under the see...



He (oops!) not she


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip, you go way too fast for me!   But I got your #3!  Leaving on Jet Plane by Peter Paul and Mary and by John Denver (who wrote it).

I have one:
Young child with dreams
Dream ev'ry dream on your own
When the children play
seems like you end up alone
Papa says he'd love to be with you
If he had the time
So you turn on the only friend you can find
There in your mind


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> 1 more!!!!
> 
> All my bags are packed I'm ready to go..
> I'm standing here outside your door...
> I hate to wake you up to say goodbye...


 
You're leaving on a jet plane, along with Peter, Paul & Mary. 

I'm lost on the other ones, though.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Snip, you go way too fast for me!   But I got your #3!  Leaving on Jet Plane by Peter Paul and Mary and by John Denver (who wrote it).
> 
> I have one:
> Young child with dreams
> ...



Lol! Right again and John Denver wrote it.
I think yours is Shilo by Neil Diamond?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! Right again and John Denver wrote it.
> I think yours is Shilo by Neil Diamond?




Of course it's _Shiloh_, LP thinks Neil Diamond is the only singer in the world.  She'd pay to watch him stand in a trash can reading the phone book out loud...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course it's _Shiloh_, LP thinks Neil Diamond is the only singer in the world.  She'd pay to watch him stand in a trash can reading the phone book out loud...



Lol! Not much of a Neil Diamond fan but I love music from all different genres


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Yeah, finally someone gets mine..lol! I was starting to think I'm from another planet!



Just another continent...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just another continent...



Yip, a very backwards continent..lol! Still live in the stone ages :p


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course it's _Shiloh_, LP thinks Neil Diamond is the only singer in the world.  She'd pay to watch him stand in a trash can reading the phone book out loud...



No, I would NOT, PF. 

I would pay to see him stand in a trash can SINGING the phone book!

Snip, you are doing great!  

How about this one:

Stars fading but I linger on, dear---
Still craving your kiss.
I'm longing to linger till dawn, dear,
Just saying this...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip, I never was into the "Glam " bands, like BonJovie.  But I believe one of yoru snippets was from "Bed of Roses".  And yes, I love many and varied types of music as well.  But it seems that you tend to a little more pop than I do.  

That one I posted, and said was by Erin Copeland was "Fanfare for the Common Man".  If you play the tune in your head, the da, da, da's will be obvious.

But that was cheating.  If anyone would hae goten that, I would have fallen off of my chair.

Here's another for all of you - ..."See the blind man, shooting at the world, bullets flying, taking toll.  If you've been bad, oh lord I bet you have, and you've not been hit, ah by flying lead, you better close your eyes and bow your head.  Wait for the ricochet."

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> No, I would NOT, PF.
> 
> I would pay to see him stand in a trash can SINGING the phone book!
> 
> ...




<Mork laugh>   


Dream a Little Dream...by  Micheal Buble, Louis Armstrong...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 4, 2011)

Another one for you:  "I can see very well.  There's a boat on the reef with a broken back.  And I can see it very well. 
Once a fool had a good part in a play.  If it's so would I still be here today.  It's quite peculiar in a funny sort of way.  They think it's very funny, everything I say.  Get a load of him.  He's so insane.  You better get your coat, dear.  It looks like rain."

A powerful song from many years back (early 1970's).

Seeeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> 1 more!!!!
> 
> All my bags are packed I'm ready to go..
> I'm standing here outside your door...
> I hate to wake you up to say goodbye...




Leavin' on a Jet Plane


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Another one for you:  "I can see very well.  There's a boat on the reef with a broken back.  And I can see it very well.
> Once a fool had a good part in a play.  If it's so would I still be here today.  It's quite peculiar in a funny sort of way.  They think it's very funny, everything I say.  Get a load of him.  He's so insane.  You better get your coat, dear.  It looks like rain."
> 
> A powerful song from many years back (early 1970's).
> ...



Elton John, _Madman Across the Water_

I'm a '70's baby, Baby!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Stars fading but I linger on, dear---
> Still craving your kiss.
> I'm longing to linger till dawn, dear,
> Just saying this...



"Mama" Cass Eliot


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> No, I would NOT, PF.
> 
> I would pay to see him stand in a trash can SINGING the phone book!
> 
> ...



Oops, little late! I was watching Masterchef..lol!
The Mama's & The Papa's -Dream a little dream


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

I was going to say that it should be credited to Mama Cass but Sir Beef and Snip got it!
_
She's faced the hardest times
you could imagine
and many times her eyes fought back the tears_


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Another one for you:  "I can see very well.  There's a boat on the reef with a broken back.  And I can see it very well.
> Once a fool had a good part in a play.  If it's so would I still be here today.  It's quite peculiar in a funny sort of way.  They think it's very funny, everything I say.  Get a load of him.  He's so insane.  You better get your coat, dear.  It looks like rain."
> 
> A powerful song from many years back (early 1970's).
> ...



Elton John- Madman across the water


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another one..

One of my favourites

Now the world is getting older...
There's a few things to be said...
Do you believe the things they've told you..
Do you believe the things you've read...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Another one for you:  "I can see very well.  There's a boat on the reef with a broken back.  And I can see it very well.
> Once a fool had a good part in a play.  If it's so would I still be here today.  It's quite peculiar in a funny sort of way.  They think it's very funny, everything I say.  Get a load of him.  He's so insane.  You better get your coat, dear.  It looks like rain."
> 
> A powerful song from many years back (early 1970's).
> ...



Since you're a 70's man this one is for you..

You may say that I'm a dreamer...
but I'm not the only one....
I hope someday you'll join us..
And the world will be as one...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I was going to say that it should be credited to Mama Cass but Sir Beef and Snip got it!
> _
> She's faced the hardest times
> you could imagine
> and many times her eyes fought back the tears_



Skylark-Wildflower


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another, I'm enjoying this..lol!

There's a sign on the wall, but she wants to be sure..
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings..
In a tree by the brook, there's a song bird who sings...
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven....
Ooh.. it makes me wonder...
Ooh.. it makes me wonder


----------



## Hoot (Jul 4, 2011)

That would be Stairway to Heaven....
How about this one...
_"Hanging from a string in my Mama's kitchen
Back in the hard time days.
Was a little old stone 'bout the size of an apple
It was smooth and worn and gray"_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoot said:


> That would be Stairway to Heaven....
> How about this one...
> _"Hanging from a string in my Mama's kitchen
> Back in the hard time days.
> ...



I love that one...it's By Shel Silverstein..._The Wonerful Soup Stone_


----------



## Hoot (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes indeed, ma'am!!...
I have always liked it, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Yes indeed, ma'am!!...
> I have always liked it, too.



I love silly ditties and Shel Silverstein wrote good ones.

NOT a song:
I eat my peas with honey
I've Done it all my life
They do taste kinda funny
but, it keeps them on my knife.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoot said:


> That would be Stairway to Heaven....
> How about this one...
> _"Hanging from a string in my Mama's kitchen
> Back in the hard time days.
> ...



Darnit..lol! PF got it first


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

There's a light, a certain kind of light...
That never shone on me, I want my life to be lived with you, lived with you..
There's a way everybody say, to do each and every little thing...
But what does it bring..
If I ain't got you, ain't got you....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I was going to say that it should be credited to Mama Cass but Sir Beef and Snip got it!
> _
> She's faced the hardest times
> you could imagine
> and many times her eyes fought back the tears_



Wildflower, by Skylark


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> There's a light, a certain kind of light...
> That never shone on me, I want my life to be lived with you, lived with you..
> There's a way everybody say, to do each and every little thing...
> But what does it bring..
> If I ain't got you, ain't got you....



Baby you don't know what it's like, no you don't know what it's like, to love somebody, to love somebody, they way I love you

To Love Somebody - The OLD Beegees


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> To Love Somebody - The OLD Beegees



Yip, that's it! Go Sirloin, go sirloin...lol!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Since you're a 70's man this one is for you..
> 
> You may say that I'm a dreamer...
> but I'm not the only one....
> ...



Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

A slightly more current one.....

I was a midnight rider, on a cloud of smoke...
I could make a women hang on every single stroke...
I was an iron man...
I had a master plan...
but I was alone...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Imagine - John Lennon



Can only be


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

_She's not in to wine and roses, beer just makes her turn up her nose and, she can't stand the thought of sippin' champagne._


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> _She's not in to wine and roses, beer just makes her turn up her nose and, she can't stand the thought of sippin' champagne._



Toby Keith- Whiskey Girl


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a song from my generation since I'm answering all the golden oldies  then I'm off to bed..lol!

I don't wanna be the girl who laughs the loudest...
or the girl who never wants to be alone...
I don't wanna be that call at 4 o'clock in the morning...
Cause I'm the only one you know in the world that won't be home...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

_I don't wanna be the girl who laughs the loudest...
or the girl who never wants to be alone...
I don't wanna be that call at 4 o'clock in the morning...
Cause I'm the only one you know in the world that won't be home_


Sober, by Pink


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> A slightly more current one.....
> 
> I was a midnight rider, on a cloud of smoke...
> I could make a women hang on every single stroke...
> ...



Alone - Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, here's a good one!

Those schoolgirl days, 
of telling tales and biting nails are gone,
But in my mind,
I know they will still live on and on,
But how do you thank someone, 
who has taken you from crayons to perfume?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, here's a good one!
> 
> Those schoolgirl days,
> of telling tales and biting nails are gone,
> ...



To Sir With love ~~ Lulu


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To Sir With love ~~ Lulu


I should have known you would get that one! 

This one may be harder:

Walk your street 
And I'll walk mine 
And should we meet
Would you spare me some time
Cuz you should see my world
Meet my kind
Before you judge our minds


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I should have known you would get that one!
> 
> This one may be harder:
> 
> ...




_Blue Collar_ - BTO


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, I guess it wasn't hard for Princess Smarty Pants! 

You got any lyrics to share?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Well, I guess it wasn't hard for Princess Smarty Pants!
> 
> You got any lyrics to share?



I worked for 8 years in a record store...and my spousal unit is a musician.  I must have picked something up.

It's nothing, it's so normal you 
Just stand there I could say so much 
But I don't go there cuz I don't want to 
I was thinking if you were lonely 
Maybe we could leave here and no one would know 
At least not to the point that we would think so


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I worked for 8 years in a record store...and my spousal unit is a musician.  I must have picked something up.
> 
> It's nothing, it's so normal you
> Just stand there I could say so much
> ...



Back 2 Good - Matchbox 20 (or was it Matchbox Twenty then? I am not sure of their name change timeline)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Back 2 Good - Matchbox 20 (or was it Matchbox Twenty then? I am not sure of their name change timeline)



Not too shabby!

_She tells him she thinks she needs to be free
He tells her he doesn't understand
She takes his hand
She tells him nothing's working out the way they planned_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2011)

She thinks she need me - Andy Griggs

What's a record store?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> She thinks she need me - Andy Griggs
> 
> What's a record store?



Nope, LP got that one.

Record Store...actually I expected that question from a younger person...
Funny, I worked there before CD's were the thing, we still had 8-track tapes.

I remember getting the first CD in, it was classical music and we still couldn't listen to it because the store didn't have a player.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> What's a record store?






She helped me with my suitcase,
She stands before my eyes
Driving me to the airport,
And to the friendly skies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> She helped me with my suitcase,
> She stands before my eyes
> Driving me to the airport,
> And to the friendly skies.



Just a Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stlls & Nash


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not too shabby!
> 
> _She tells him she thinks she needs to be free
> He tells her he doesn't understand
> ...



We really ARE related - or at the very least were exposed to the same range of music!

Warren Zevon - Hasten Down the Wind


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Record Store...actually I expected that question from a younger person...




Said the Pot to the Kettle


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's Canadian music at its best!

Straw hats and old dirty hankies, 
moppin' a face like a shoe
Thanks for the meal, 
here's a song that is real, 
from a kid from the city to you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> PrincessFiona60 said:
> 
> 
> > Record Store...actually I expected that question from a younger person...
> ...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm only 3.5 years old...



Princess, pictures may be worth a thousand words, but they tell a whole different story when you have the "developed on" date.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Princess, pictures may be worth a thousand words, but they tell a whole different story when you have the "developed on" date.


You been looking at pictures of my Granny again!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, here's a good one!
> 
> Those schoolgirl days,
> of telling tales and biting nails are gone,
> ...



The last line gave it away. To Sir With Love - Lulu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 4, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Here's Canadian music at its best!
> 
> Straw hats and old dirty hankies,
> moppin' a face like a shoe
> ...



I have no idea what that song is. I went through my Guess Who, Stepenwolf, Gordon Lightfoot and Anne Murray repitoire, then checked out Alanis Morrisette. Tried a different track and perused Shania Twain and Terri Clark. I even looked into Celine Dion, but...nuthin!

So here's some Canadian music for you:

She said maybe I miss your lovin’. Maybe I miss your kiss, just a little bit. Maybe I miss your body lyin’ right next to mine. Maybe I miss your touch, just a little too much.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Here's Canadian music at its best!
> 
> Straw hats and old dirty hankies,
> moppin' a face like a shoe
> ...



Murray McLaughlin- Farmers song?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have no idea what that song is. I went through my Guess Who, Stepenwolf, Gordon Lightfoot and Anne Murray repitoire, then checked out Alanis Morrisette. Tried a different track and perused Shania Twain and Terri Clark. I even looked into Celine Dion, but...nuthin!
> 
> So here's some Canadian music for you:
> 
> She said maybe I miss your lovin’. Maybe I miss your kiss, just a little bit. Maybe I miss your body lyin’ right next to mine. Maybe I miss your touch, just a little too much.



Cross Canadian Ragweed- Maybe I miss your body


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 5, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have no idea what that song is. I went through my Guess Who, Stepenwolf, Gordon Lightfoot and Anne Murray repitoire, then checked out Alanis Morrisette. Tried a different track and perused Shania Twain and Terri Clark. I even looked into Celine Dion, but...nuthin!
> 
> So here's some Canadian music for you:
> 
> She said maybe I miss your lovin’. Maybe I miss your kiss, just a little bit. Maybe I miss your body lyin’ right next to mine. Maybe I miss your touch, just a little too much.



YouTube - ‪Murray McLauchlan - The Farmer's Song‬‏ 
The intro tells it all.  This is a Canadian Classic and while Murray McLauchlin may not be an international hit, we are pretty proud of him!

As for your song, sorry, Sir, I am not familiar with that one.  I looked it up and it is "Alabama" by Cross Canadian Ragweed and found out they have no connection to Canada at all!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

My absolute favourite song..

Oh I need your help this time..
Get me through this lonely night..
Tell me please which way to turn..
To find myself again...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, Snip, no clue here!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another...

Midnight, one more  night without sleepin'...
Watching, till the morning comes peepin'....
______ ____, what's that secret your keepin'....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, Snip, no clue here!



No LP  I'll give you a hint, it's by EC and one of the late Great tenors?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> My absolute favourite song..
> 
> Oh I need your help this time..
> Get me through this lonely night..
> ...



Holy Mother, Pavarotti and Clapton.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Holy Mother, Pavarotti and Clapton.



Phew, thank goodness PF..lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was out watching the fireworks...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was out watching the fireworks...



Nice, we are no longer allowed to shoot fireworks in SA


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another...

Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell....
Jimmy Rodgers on the Victrola up high...
Mama's dancing, with baby on her shoulder...
The sun is setting, like molasses in the sky....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 5, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Another...
> 
> Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell....
> Jimmy Rodgers on the Victrola up high...
> ...




 Black velvet and that little boy's smile. Black velvet with that slow southern style. A new religion that'll bring you to your knees. Black velvet if you please.

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Black velvet and that little boy's smile. Black velvet with that slow southern style. A new religion that'll bring you to your knees. Black velvet if you please.
> 
> Black Velvet - Alannah Myles



Right again  Try a South African song...

Lets take the final bow...
Lets make the silent sign...
Nobody needs to know, where we're off to...
We're invisible alive...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another bu my Daughters favourite artist...

So come and come and blow me away...
Come and be the light of my day...
Girl I wanna ask you stay...
Come blow me away...


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Another...
> 
> Midnight, one more night without sleepin'...
> Watching, till the morning comes peepin'....
> ______ ____, what's that secret your keepin'....


 

Green Door?  Another line - When I said Joe sent me someone laughed out loud behind the green door...  

Speaking of Canadian,

Those old love letters
Well, I just can't keep
'Cause like the gambler says
Read 'em and weep

hint - today is Robbie Robertson's 68th birthday.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Green Door? Another line - When I said Joe sent me someone laughed out loud behind the green door...
> 
> Speaking of Canadian,
> 
> ...


 
It makes no difference- The Band

Green door is right, what's the artist?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robbie!  

I would have gotten that one - I grew up with The Band....Princess Fiona, if you are reading this, Niel Diamond played at the infamous "The Last Waltz" concert which bid farewell to The Band.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Happy Birthday Robbie!
> 
> I would have gotten that one - I grew up with The Band....Princess Fiona, if you are reading this, Niel Diamond played at the infamous "The Last Waltz" concert which bid farewell to The Band.


 
Sorry..lol! I'll try slow down, the power has been out for 6 hours. Making up for lost time :P


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 5, 2011)

No, no, keep going, Snip!  I just wasn't online then and I am not the only one playing! 

She walks to school with the lunch she packed
Nobody knows what she's holding back
Wearing the same dress she wore yesterday
She hides the bruises with the linen and lace


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> No, no, keep going, Snip! I just wasn't online then and I am not the only one playing!
> 
> She walks to school with the lunch she packed
> Nobody knows what she's holding back
> ...


 
Martina McBride- Concrete angel

And I know you're just joking


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another..

Well I just heard the news today..
It seems my life is going to change..
I close my eyes, begin to pray..
Then tears of joy stream down my face..


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, Snip - don't know the Green Door artist.  Bet you do, so whodunit?

The Last Waltz was such a good movie!  Right up there with Stop Making Sense, maybe better because of all the guests.

Watching the days go by - water flowing underground ~~~~
Into the blue again, after the money's gone


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 5, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Sorry, Snip - don't know the Green Door artist. Bet you do, so whodunit?
> 
> The Last Waltz was such a good movie! Right up there with Stop Making Sense, maybe better because of all the guests.
> 
> ...


 
Shakin' Stevens - Green door, my mom played Shakin Stevens when we went on long trips when I was young, know all the songs by heart..lol

Yours: Talking Heads- Once in a lifetime?


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 5, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Shakin' Stevens - Green door, my mom played Shakin Stevens when we went on long trips when I was young, know all the songs by heart..lol
> 
> Yours: Talking Heads- Once in a lifetime?


 
Ding! Ding! Ding!  You win, but unfortunately the prize got lost in the mail.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 5, 2011)

"Cough" "Cough*    It's dusty there down in the basement, but look what I found....Anybody ever heard this one?


_"Did you ever take a look to see who is left around?_
_Everyone I thought was cool is six feet underground_
_They tried to get me lots of times_
_But now they're coming after you_
_I got out and I'm here to say_
_Baby you can get out too"_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, one of my insignificant other's favorite musicians:

_I'm still alive and well, still alive and well. Every now and then I know it's kinda hard to tell, but I'm still alive and well._

Still Alive and Well - Johnny Winter

Here's something from the New Country genre:

You were pretty as can be, sitting in the front seat. Looking at me, telling me you love me, and you're happy to be, with me on the 4th of July.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Happy Birthday Robbie!
> 
> I would have gotten that one - I grew up with The Band....Princess Fiona, if you are reading this, Niel Diamond played at the infamous "The Last Waltz" concert which bid farewell to The Band.



Neil, Darling, N_ei_l...yes, I have a copy of _The Last Waltz_...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ah, one of my insignificant other's favorite musicians:
> 
> _I'm still alive and well, still alive and well. Every now and then I know it's kinda hard to tell, but I'm still alive and well._
> 
> ...



Shooter Jennings ~~ _4th of July._


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 6, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding!  You win, but unfortunately the prize got lost in the mail.



Lol! I think I might be getting too many right, clearly I need to get out more :P

Here's another one:

When I'm dreaming I'm guided to another world...
Time and time again...
At sunrise I fight to stay asleep...
'Cause I don't want to leave the comfort of this place...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 8, 2011)

Two different artists recorded this one, but it was actually written by a third. 

_I've passed a lot of exit signs, in my time while driving down the long freeway, to San Diego, and points south._


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Two different artists recorded this one, but it was actually written by a third.
> 
> _I've passed a lot of exit signs, in my time while driving down the long freeway, to San Diego, and points south._


 
Jimmy Webb- From memory so?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 9, 2011)

_But there was that time last summer, when I drove down from Manhattan, and though I knew I shouldn't, it was just too hard..._

Jimmy Webb wrote it, but never recorded it. Two others recorded it, one a very popular 60s recording artist, the other his back-up group, who also became very popular in the late 60s,  when they went out on their own. In fact, they recorded several of the first artist's songs on their first album. Yes, it was way back when they made albums, not cassettes or CDs.

Oh, BTW, *searching the web* isn't fair, and you still haven't come up with the title!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> _But there was that time last summer, when I drove down from Manhattan, and though I knew I shouldn't, it was just too hard..._
> 
> Jimmy Webb wrote it, but never recorded it. Two others recorded it, one a very popular 60s recording artist, the other his back-up group, who also became very popular in the late 60s, when they went out on their own. In fact, they recorded several of the first artist's songs on their first album. Yes, it was way back when they made albums, not cassettes or CDs.
> 
> Oh, BTW, *searching the web* isn't fair, and you still haven't come up with the title!


 
Haven't a clue, my hubby gave me that one. Will teach me not to ask him again!!!! Where do you look it up? Wait, rather don't tell me. I'll get too lazy to think


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 9, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Haven't a clue, my hubby gave me that one. Will teach me not to ask him again!!!! Where do you look it up? Wait, rather don't tell me. I'll get too lazy to think



Unfortunately this song's lyrics are not available on line at any of the lyrics or ringtone download sites I've tried. Fortunately, I have the original album sitting right here! 

_...I made my move at *Rosecrans Boulevard*_ So, there's the title. You still need to figure out the artist(s)

I'll give you another hint. The orignal artist and his former backup group also recorded Tunesmith and Carpet Man, and both of those are searchable and can be found at several of the lyrics and ringtone download sites when you give up.


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I had so much fun.  One of my old ladies was humming a song, and her companion (we're talking 79 and 81 here) asked me when I arrived if she would hum it for me.  And did I know?  I still don't know the same of the song, but what they really wanted to know was if I knew the musical the song was from.  After a few bars, I got "Brigadoon".  They were so happy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Unfortunately this song's lyrics are not available on line at any of the lyrics or ringtone download sites I've tried. Fortunately, I have the original album sitting right here!
> 
> _...I made my move at *Rosecrans Boulevard*_ So, there's the title. You still need to figure out the artist(s)
> 
> I'll give you another hint. The orignal artist and his former backup group also recorded Tunesmith and Carpet Man, and both of those are searchable and can be found at several of the lyrics and ringtone download sites when you give up.


 
Gosh, you really had to make me Google it? Must be my punishment for asking someone for 1 song title :p and it was just my hubby!

Atlantic Bridge, there am I forgiven now for "Using my phone a friend lifeline?" lol!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 9, 2011)

*BUZZZZZZ!*  Time's up. The artist was Johnny Rivers, and his backup group that went out on their own and recorded the same songs were The 5th Dimension!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *BUZZZZZZ!* Time's up. The artist was Johnny Rivers, and his backup group that went out on their own and recorded the same songs were The 5th Dimension!


 
As I said, I don't look things up since I suck at it..lol! 
Guess I'll be getting detension now since I got it wrong


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

New one..

Guess I just lost my husband, I don't know where he went...
So I'm gonna drink my money...
I'm not gonna pay his rent....


----------

